# Sports



## connerR (Jan 25, 2010)

Do any of you like/watch/follow any mainstream sports (football, basketball, baseball, soccer, hockey, etc)? 

The only one I watch with regularity is NFL Football. It's fun watching it with friends or in sports bars (especially when some drunk is cheering for the same team you are and buys you a beer). I used to play it in high school, too, but I was a terrible player and dropped out of it after a few years.


----------



## Gudj (Jan 25, 2010)

When I was a kid I used to watch whatever sort of X-Games type stuff I could find, and occasionally nascar. Now, when I am at a place where tv watching is appropriate, take part in the guilty pleasure of watching UFC. Those three are mainstream right?

People having a favorite football or baseball team always annoys the shit out of me. Especially when they cheer at the tv or say "our team" or "we won". Like, fuck. The team doesn't even know you exist and don't consider you part of it. More importantly, even your favorite players aren't what makes a team. I can understand having a favorite player. But when they are being bought and sold for millions of dollars, and team rosters changing every year, what you must really be in love with is just the brand name. 
The Patriots are a different group of players every year, and if you have loyalty to the partiots, your loyalty is for the owners, and business end... same as having a love for Nike. That annoys me.

I am not picking on you though ConneR, I am sure it is very fun and cheering for the same team with strangers probably offers at least a small, perverted taste of what community is like to people who usually wouldn't even have that.


----------



## simpletoremember (Jan 25, 2010)

When I was a kid I played hockey and soccer. I still skate and snowboard, but I was never into watching sports that often, unless I'm visiting my family. My uncle is really big into Nascar, and my stepdad loves basketball, but usually I don't watch TV in general.


----------



## bote (Jan 25, 2010)

Stanley cup playoffs and World cup games (that´s soccer...) can get my attention, makes me reconnect with being a little kid.

COuldn´t care less about the competitive aspect of it, but I am definitely a skate nerd and gobble up the audio-visual in magazines and videos and wild in the streets!


----------



## 614 crust (Jan 25, 2010)

I like watching BMX shit sometimes


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 25, 2010)

I played football, basketball, soccer, baseball throughout middle school and high school. I was a jock that hung out with the skaters and punks and shit. I got made fun of for hanging out with the "losers" but I didn't give a fuck they were more entertaining to me anyways. I like to watch all of them whenever I can, I enjoy a good sports game. GO SAINTS!! nola gonna be effin INSANE!!


----------



## ashley (Jan 25, 2010)

ice skating, that shits awesome.


----------



## macks (Jan 25, 2010)

I played basketball growing up but never cared enough to play varsity ball, so I played city league with a group of friends. I love to watch and play basketball, something that was just drilled into me growing up. Last few years though I've been surfing when I can afford it, and still have this grand dream of living out of a truck and beach bumming it down the west coast!


----------



## cricketonthemove (Jan 25, 2010)

Widerstand said:


> When I was younger I was into curling and now I still sometime watch it if I am round a TV and its on which is rare to never.



such and underrated sport


----------



## macks (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah, I am actually curious how someone would get into curling in the first place.


----------



## connerR (Jan 25, 2010)

@ Widerstand: I don't know much about curling, but anytime I see it on the TV, I watch it. Really an interesting game and I agree with cricketonthemove, it's quite underrated!

@ Gudj: I hate that, too. My favorite NFL team is the Raiders, and I refer to them as such. I always like it when a friend of mine says: "oh, we're going to the Super Bowl this year!" I'll always respond with: "You're part of the team? I didn't know that! What do you do for them? Are you an assistant or something?" 

I don't think it's always about liking a brand, though. Most favorite sports teams seem to be either hereditary or regional. I used to dislike the notion that sports were an opportunity for people to live vicariously through someone else, but I think with places like New Orleans, it gives a bruised and battered community something to stand behind. Back to the Raiders, however: that's all brand. It's pretty much just a gang. Haha.

@ dirty_rotten_squatter: After that Saints/Vikings game, the shots of Bourbon St. that they showed were ridiculous.


----------



## oldmanLee (Jan 25, 2010)

I can hear the screams from the kinder and gentler folks here,but .........middleweight and lightweight boxing.Did a bit back in the day,and of all the gladiator sports it's the most honest,and between even the fiercest of competitors there is respect and compassion.Just don't get me started on any of the hevyweights of today compared to the ones like Jack Johnson and Ali.Bunch of no style alleyfighters that would do well rolling sailors down in Newport News.


----------



## cricketonthemove (Jan 25, 2010)

macks said:


> Yeah, I am actually curious how someone would get into curling in the first place.



Well, in Canada it's actually really easy. There's competitive and recreational leagues (which is pretty much just a drinking game on ice) for basically any age group. You just cruise down to your local curling rink and join up like you would hockey, baseball, football etc.


----------



## bote (Jan 25, 2010)

yep, curling is definitely a good social activity (remembering fondly the stories of my grandma always having the bottle of wild turkey or what have you in her bag)


----------



## macks (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow. Now I'm really interested. That sounds really cool. Next time I'm in Canada I'm going to try and get drunk and learn to curl!


----------



## vicky86 (Feb 3, 2010)

The only one I watch with regularity is NBA Basketball. It's fun watching it with friends. I used to play it in high school, :crew:


----------



## bmb (Feb 6, 2010)

i'm a pretty big fan of NFL football and baseball. its pretty much the most fun shit to watch on tv.


----------



## Wolfeyes (Feb 6, 2010)

For me it's mostly Hockey, Soccer and any kind of auto racing. I'll watch football only every now and then. I can't stand watching baseball on tv. I'd rather be playing, or in the stands, beer in one hand, hot dog in the other, heckling whoever is at bat. Basketball, I pretty much only watch college games. The NBA has lost a lot of it's luster since the mid 90's.

I'm not really a rabid fan of anything, but I do have my favorite teams/competitors.


----------



## tallhorseman (Feb 6, 2010)

Womens volleyball, college and beach. I like the uniforms.


----------



## smellyskelly (Feb 6, 2010)

i dont waTch anything on the regular cause i hardly watch tv but when im able to i'll catch a flyers game  wooo philly.


----------

